# Magnesium Calmers



## rachelh101 (4 April 2008)

I would like to try a magnesium horse calmer, but there seem to be so many avaliable, can anyone recommend which are best?  He gets very tense in the dressage at events.  He will warm up well but when we get into the arena he gets tense and then doesn't go forward as well and also gets stressed by any noises.  Also I'd be interested to know whether to get one that goes in the feed every day or one you just give before the event or both?  Thanks


----------



## Sarah_Jane (4 April 2008)

I use Nupafeed which works for me and seems to be the most widely used by the eventers. I just put it in the food but you can get boosters for on the day as well. It is expensive to start off with but once loading period is over worksout at about £20 a month.


----------



## kerilli (4 April 2008)

i'm trying Nupafeed on my mare, she's been on the loading dose for about a month now with no real effect though, so it is working out very expensive.


----------



## SpottedCat (4 April 2008)

I've been using Blue Chip Karma recently, seems to help him concentrate more than anything else, just focuses his mind in the dressage and makes him think about me not about looking for the XC! He's the least stressy horse normally though, and not the type I'd usually try a 'calmer' on, I only bought it after I had to get back on him when he'd had time off but had been quite fit!

ETA: I tried nupafeed on my old mare, along with every other calmer under the sun - none made the blindest bit of difference. Blue Chip Karma wasn't on the market then. Even better, I just feed it for 3 days before an event and the day of the event, so not particularly pricey either.


----------



## c7mlm (4 April 2008)

nupafeed never worked on my tb. global herbs was really good though. the best i ever had was one made by horse health but not sure if you can still buy it.


----------



## Ali2 (4 April 2008)

You could try straight magnesium - high grade Magnesium Oxide is relatively easy to get hold of and works out about £14 for a 2-3 month supply.  My IDxTB became much less tense on a combination of MagOx, a complete supplement and a cereal free diet.


----------



## Shrimp (4 April 2008)

I feed straight MgO to mine, initially for his feet which have seen a huge improvement but he has been alot calmer and doesn't get as stressed out anymore. 
It costs me £8/kg and lasts about 5 weeks-ish


----------



## ponymum (4 April 2008)

Tried lots of different calmers on my daughter's pony and found nupafeed to be the best for him. I think it's a matter of trial and error unfortunately though as what works for one doesn't work for another. Good luck with finding one that works for your horse.


----------



## rachelh101 (4 April 2008)

Where do you get the Mag ox from and how much do you feed?  This does seem significantly cheaper, might try this first then the nupafeed if it doesnt work.


----------



## rachelh101 (4 April 2008)

Is the Blue Chip calmer a pellet type thing like the normal Blue chip or is it a powder.  Also can you feed it every day? as horse is on livery so easier if feed stays constant so they know what he is having


----------



## SpottedCat (4 April 2008)

It's a liquid, yes you can feed every day but that would get pricey I think as it's about £28 a litre.


----------



## Ali2 (4 April 2008)

I get my Mag ox from Jackie Taylor at Metabolic Horse -  Metabolic horse MgO  recommends 20 ml (10g)/day for a 500 kg horse but I'm feeding acording to my trimmers instructions at 40 ml/day with no ill effects (and with lovely relaxed musculature).


----------



## Ali2 (4 April 2008)

Sorry O/T - how's he going Flic?


----------



## Halfstep (5 April 2008)

I've started feeing CroMag from HorseHealth, and I have to see I do notice a difference. Horse seems a lot more settled and calmer in his outlook.  He's stopped pulling his rugs down in his stable, and seems less sensitive to things that used to drive him barmy (like the sound of kids running outside his stable).


----------



## sueandtoto (5 April 2008)

The Top Spec is good , thats powder that you put in feed everyday so does get a bit pricey or So Kalm is also good and thats given like a wormer and hour or so before your event/show


----------



## Peanot (5 April 2008)

I used to feed the Equivite Calm to my mare who was hyper sensitive, non-attentive, spooky, you get the picture..... this seemed to work on her as when I thought she was calm enough to stop using it, twice, she went back to being the queen of spooks etc, so it was working.....  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  funny that!!!
I have recently changed yards and she is the stressy sort, but with her not being on the calm for the last 2 years, I started to give her just magnesium which is made by Equine America I think, in a green and white tub.  This seems to be working.


----------

